# FF Nigerian Doe, Due Date?



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, a few times over the winter our buck escaped out of his paddock and bred a doe that wasn't supposed to be bred. She is over a year old So I am not concerned but I am not Familiar with Nigerians. We raise Alpines So we are used to them REALLY developing and udder. She is quite hollowed out in her ligament area and she looks like her babies might have dropped but not sure(she is rather chubby. Everything is so much more drastic with full sized goats. She is slightly swollen in the vulva area. I know all of this like she is going to kid reasonably soon but her udder is pretty small. I will try to get pictures soon.
thanks


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Was she bred by an Alpine buck?


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm wondering that too. Could be rough for mom if so.


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No we sold him before we got her and we are switching over to mini alpines. thought we would get a couple nigerian does to tag along. She was bred by our nigerian buck.


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here are the pictures. It is hard to take pictures of a goat with a computer. Because she was on the pasture all day her rumen got big so she doesn't look like the babies have dropped anymore but they did earlier


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

We weren't squeezing the ligaments in the pics. She hadn't lost them yet but they were quite hollow.


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think she looks like she might go in the next couple days. what do you think


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm very new to goats, but I just had a girl kid last month. It's hard to tell just by looking at them, but a couple of things I noticed that Willow did were to paw at the ground, as if she is digging out a spot to lay to give birth; soft, consistent "talking"; laying down/getting up over and over as if she can't get comfortable. I'm sure there are more cues, but those ones all on the same day is a pretty good indication that she's ready to go.

Good luck, everything will likely be fine!


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

KristiStone. Do you know to use the ligaments? That is a great way. How are your babies?


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Today when we checked on her, her udder has filled up quite a bit. She is starting to lose her mucus plug, and her ligaments are gone. I think she might go tonight or tomorrow. Our last doe lost her mucus plug 3 days before! We'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Her udder isn't huge, but what she's got looks pretty full there. Good luck, I'll be waiting for baby pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

sophie2016 said:


> KristiStone. Do you know to use the ligaments? That is a great way. How are your babies?


Yes, I noticed them getting looser leading up to the birth and that did help. Also---like you mentioned with your goat---Willow's udder filled up to about double the size very close, and that was probably the most obvious sign, with the others following (forgot to mention that).

The babies are adorable, doing very well. They are now about 6 weeks old and reserved out to go to new homes in June and July.


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

All is well that ends well. At 5:00 she had a single buckling. She is the last of the season. She is a great mom. He looks a lot like her, and we are calling him Garfunkel. She has a nice little udder. These are pretty bad pictures because we didn't want to disturb her. 
We will get some better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Awwww, congrats! That udder was a sure tip off for me too! Yay for you guys!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here is a really cute picture from earlier. Both are doing good accept momma got torn when he was born. it isn't major just some light bruising. She is fine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww, he's adorable! Congrats!


----------

